# axillary lipoma



## caromissunc1 (Oct 26, 2010)

how would you code for an axillary lipoma?  it is over 4 cm and deep, not superficial.

i have tried 11406 with an intermediate or complex closure, doc said no.
hav tried 21556 with no success
have also tried 23076

need ideas.  i am fresh out


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 26, 2010)

*Please post the operative note*

For an accurate response to your coding question, please post the operative note. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## caromissunc1 (Oct 26, 2010)

Unfortunately,  a CPT code for surgical preapproval is needed.
Surgeon has palpated mass to be 4-5 cm.
Does not believe it to be related to lymph nodes at this time. 
It is not superficial, and he is leaning towards a lipoma.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 27, 2010)

*23076*

23076 seems appropriate code for pre-authorization. Lipoma Dx 241.1 does cross-check to this CPT.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## rsboggs (Nov 2, 2010)

I would code this with 24076 excision of tumor soft tissue of upper arm and elbow area deep with the dx 214.1 for the prior auth.


----------

